# General > The Literature Network >  Why Can't I Upload Pictures Anymore?

## Hawkman

Can someone end my enraged frustration at the upload feature on this site. I used to have absolutely no problem uploading pictures to my albums or just plonking them in posts. Now all I get is this really irritating "Manage Attachments" window which just creates a link with a poxy icon next to it. I don't want to see a link with a poxy icon. I want to see the picture, displayed where I put it. I seem to have the same problem whichever computer or browser I use. (IE and Safari - both up to date). What I don't understand is that I tried just now to add a picture to an album on my profile. It was an enormous file but it uploaded. I didn't actually want that picture in my album, I just tried it to see if it would work, so I deleted it. This time I used a mac and Safari. I thought, Aha! maybe its just a bug with IE, so I tried to upload the picture I actually wanted. I even changed the filename in case this was the problem. Wrong! all I got in my upload window was a number and on the right hand side of the page a link of the filename with a poxy icon next to it. I tried to upload the picture which I had deleted. All I got was a link with a poxy Icon next to it. Why does this happen? How do I stop it. I just want to upload a jpeg.

----------


## Steven Hunley

Me too!

----------


## Hawkman

We are not alone!

----------


## Calidore

Testing...



Worked okay for me. Try following the step-by-steps in the FAQ on pictures and albums:

http://www.online-literature.com/for...b3_attachments

http://www.online-literature.com/for...faq_vb3_albums

----------


## Logos

Thank you for posting that Calidore  :Smile:  I'm not having issues with posting images either..

----------


## Hawkman

Actually, I have read those instructions and followed them, with the reported results. All I see in a post is the icon with the attachment link. When uploading to an album I exactly described what happened. With IE and Safari I get the same result. The old system was much simpler and worked fine. The new one doesn't, and it winds me up. I won't be botherering with it.

----------


## MANICHAEAN

IMG_2502.jpgIMG_2502.jpg
Fine. I got the link.
Now how do I display it?

----------


## Logos

> Can someone end my enraged frustration at the upload feature on this site. I used to have absolutely no problem uploading pictures to my albums or just plonking them in posts. Now all I get is this really irritating "Manage Attachments" window which just creates a link with a poxy icon next to it. I don't want to see a link with a poxy icon. I want to see the picture, displayed where I put it. I seem to have the same problem whichever computer or browser I use. (IE and Safari - both up to date). What I don't understand is that I tried just now to add a picture to an album on my profile. It was an enormous file but it uploaded. I didn't actually want that picture in my album, I just tried it to see if it would work, so I deleted it. This time I used a mac and Safari. I thought, Aha! maybe its just a bug with IE, so I tried to upload the picture I actually wanted. I even changed the filename in case this was the problem. Wrong! all I got in my upload window was a number and on the right hand side of the page a link of the filename with a poxy icon next to it. I tried to upload the picture which I had deleted. All I got was a link with a poxy Icon next to it. Why does this happen? How do I stop it. I just want to upload a jpeg.


I'm not sure what you mean by "poxy" icon?

To upload pictures to one of your Albums;
click on the "Upload Pictures" link from the main page of the album itself.
(You get a Manage Attachments pop up window.)
click the "Add Files" icon with the green + plus sign.
click on "Upload Files from your Computer" or "Website"
click "Choose File" or enter the URL
click "Upload"

The image(s) you want to upload should now appear as thumbnails in the Manage Attachments window. They should also be automatically check-marked.

click "Done"

Now your photo album will load, with the newly added images. They are "Pending Pictures" which show as blank squares with the file name on the left side of screen with a preview/thumbnail on the right.

Last step is, you then click the "Save Changes" box. Then the entire album will re-load.

I hope this helps.

----------


## Hawkman

Sorry, Logos. I did all that. Makes no difference. I cannot get the picture to display either in a post (at all) or in my albums (consistently). It appears to be fairly random as to whether the picture will actually appear in the album. See what I wrote about my last attempt. All I got was a file name which I had to click on to get the image to display. As I pointed out, this never used to happen. I don't seem to have the same problem when linking to an image's URL from a web page, although it still plonks an attachment link in the post, which offends my sense of design. However, where picture inserted into a post used to have the [IMG] [/IMG] codes around the link, which worked, the current attachment codes don't seem to. The attachment uploads but does not display. All I get is the link which opens the picture in a new window. I simply can't be bothered with it.

----------


## cacian

stlukes should know
he uploads pictures for art successfully.

----------


## Admin

attachments and images are two different things. You can attach an image to a post, or you can add an image to a post. If you upload an image as an attachment, it'll be an attachment. Use the IMG bbcode to display the image in the post.

----------

